# Greetings all



## Jaws (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello gents.  
I'm George, but you can call me Jaws 
I love airplanes and I am especially fascinated about WW2 aircraft. I was making models when i was a kid and even now, as a grown up kid , I still play with airplanes in computer games.  

I got a link to this forum when I was looking for some ww2 aviation video and I was shocked what gold mine I ran into. 

This is one place where I know I'll spend a lot of time from now on. I'm impressed about the huge amount of vintage videos and all kind of technical data about aircraft in here.

I would like to thank you all for this amazing place. I'll do my best to contribute to this forum and help with anything I can.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey, I recognize that sig from the Ubi forums. Welcome Jaws.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2006)

Hallo Jaws,greetings from Poland.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome, great siggy!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome Jaws


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------

